# Rough Day with Kids



## PM720 (Oct 10, 2012)

So S6 D3 have been really handling this like champs. I've been so proud of how good they've been even though I know this is really hard on them.

So finally my son has a breakdown. Starts crying that he hates having two houses. That he wants one house with all of us together. That he doesn't understand why we decided to do this, but that he doesn't like it and he wants 1 house.

Broke my heart man. I tried to calm him and my daughter down bc at this point they are both crying. Told them that we love them. That mom and dad had grown up problems, but that we loved them. That we fought too much and that it wasn't good for them to be around that, but that we loved them so much.

But deep inside I was so pissed at their mom. I said countless times this would happen. I said countless times we needed to go to counseling and try everything before this happened, because I was worried about the effects on the kids.

There is a part of me that wants to write her an email and say "I hope it was worth it." I hope that all the drinking at bars and parties that you've been going out too, the guys you've been seeing, the dude you were texting 30x a day when we were still married, I hope that all of it was worth it, while your son is crying that he hates this. But what good would that do. 

I know he was really tired and I know I am on a rant, but I am still kinda heated. I'm not upset about the fact that her and I split up, I think I am more pissed that she took this nonchalant attitude about it. She expected everything to just remain the same. She thought I would pay all the bills like I did. The kids would have all the things that they had. Still go to private school. She thought she would get the house. She got all this advice and BS from people and non of it came true. I hope it was worth it.

Rant over just needed to get that off my chest. I'll just really hug the kids a little longer and just be a better dad. I know in time it will be ok and I know this is what needed to happen. This too shall pass


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, it is hard. My daughter had a meltdown about six months after I left ex. She asked me why I had to leave and ruin the family. Lots of tears on both sides. She's been through a lot and I can only hope she'll be better off for seeing a strong woman manage on her own and see that I'm not bitter and don't generalize about all men. More than anything, though, I'm glad we aren't together setting an example of what a relationship should look like because it wasn't what I would ever want her to endure.

Sorry it's bad right now.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Even though this really hurts I'm going to chime in on this post. I know what you are feeling. I'm two years out and this still tears me up. My child was pretty young when it all happened but the OM's daughter was a bit older and she is just now having issues and needing counseling. She hid her issues for two years and now her mom is having to deal with it because the daughter does not want to talk to her dad or my ex. Freaking sad. Pisses me off every time I hear about it. But, she keeps putting on a happy face every time she has to go to that house. 

It will tear you up. You just have to be a rock for those little ones and allow them to cry and to talk. Let them get their feelings heard.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Poor dad....I understand. They always things the divorce will be simple. I remember sitting in the marriage counselors office...he has it all planned "we divide this and we will do that....we will be flexible with arrangement for our daughter." All of it was true and it went down that way! We had a amicable divorce.

However....the unplanned part was the fallout of the children and THEIR feelings and our daughter having to go between (2) households and not liking it. She had a meltdown at 16 and is still recovering.....


----------

